# The "Pups" Learning Teamwork!



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2015)

I was able to grab a few photos today - of course it is with a phone  so slow and not great but thought I would share a bit about teams/packs.

Beautiful day here today! Goats happy, chickens happy, dogs happy, Momma happy! 

Neighbors had some family in- we can't see them or really hear them but we did hear their little dog.  And so did the LGD's!

Goats at feeder... dogs lounging around by goats.
One  time the dogs were all just all over and they heard something... 2 dogs ran back  and through the barn to get to back field... 2 other dogs ran toward where the first two dogs left... so 2 teams go in different directions. 1 Dog stood alert and stayed with goats withing a few feet.... I will try to explain in pics.

Notice they are close-by and lounging around... Not Leo (Watcher) never really leaves the goats. That is how Chunk is but Chunk is  helping to raise the pups so he takes on any role he needs to. Callie was with the dogs today. 



 

Pete (Patroller) is heading to Barn- Callie is already ahead of him- they are getting to the back... Chunk and Blue are heading to the L part where the woods are.


 

You can see here Not Leo he stays back with the goats.
That is Pete through the barn Callie is long gone LOL


 

Later- another "disturbance"- Callie is there 
Chunk and Blue head over


 

This is Pete and Blue- These two patrol and patrol often. Blue seems to cover everything and you never know where he is he just suddenly appears.


 

Callie likes to be off a little by herself... she watches the road alot.


 

Pete coming back in from Patrol.


 
Not Leo- always with the goats.


 

I am very impressed how the dogs team so well, considering not all the dogs are together all the time and we "switch"  things up.
Chunk is the one that usually stays with the goats but he is allowing Not Leo in that role right now. Blue likes to stay with Chunk or his momma. 
All the pups want Chunks love and respect. they do NOT challenge him... He also rules them sharply. 

Silver seemed a bit down today as he is not n the group. He has been moved.

The pups make their momma look small now and Callie is not a small Anatolian. She is large for a female Toli. The pups are powerful.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 27, 2015)

Great info - thanks!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 28, 2015)

Aww, good dogs!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 28, 2015)

Good pups!

Nice tags


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 28, 2015)

This is for people looking for how to team, what to look for and how they work. 
When you take dogs away... like Callie and another they adjust.


----------

